# Dried Apricots- What can I bake?



## htc (Apr 19, 2005)

I just bought a big bag of dried apricots and wanted to see if you guys have any suggestions on what pastries/cookies/cakes I can make. 

I have several cook books at home that have a recipe for apricot and walnut bars, so I will try that tonight. The only other thing I could come up with is possibly, scones? Can I just chop them up and add them to a drop cookie (i.e. choc. chip or oatmeal?)

Thanks!!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 19, 2005)

htc, you can actually make a trifle using dried apricots as well.  It is one of the delicacies in Indian food.  Although it is made with fresh apricots I don't see why you could not use dried.  Here is the general idea.  

Soak the apricots in warm water overnight (just enough to cover).  The apricots will plump up.  You can then puree them in a food processor.  Add some sugar to sweeten them if they are not too sweet and also squeeze in a tiny bit of lemon and add zest of a lemon and let it chill. 

Make some custard.  I make  mine using readymade custard powder (BIRDS).  

Whipp some heavy cream with powdered sugar and keep aside. 

Make some cracker crumbs (plain salted and sweet honey ones equally)

Assemble as a trifle.  First a healthy layer of pureed apricots followed by sprinkling of some cracker crumbs.  Then follow with custard and then by the whipped cream.  Top with some blanched sliced almonds and serve chilled.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry looks like you wanted to bake with it.  The recipe above does not require baking.  I should have read your title which I obviously did not


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 20, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Can I just chop them up and add them to a drop cookie (i.e. choc. chip or oatmeal?)
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I was going to suggest scones--I have a recipe if you want it.  But yes, you could easily chop them up and add them to a drop cookie (oatmeal sounds great!).  I'd just toss them in with the dry ingredients first to coat the pieces with flour, keeping them from all sticking together.


----------



## htc (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas! I need whatever I make/bake to be easily transportable and shared. I bake a lot for my work.

PA, can you please post the recipe. I grabbed a couple from Recipezaar, but would love to add to my list.

Thanks!


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Apricot Raspberry Rugelach  Tnt*

*Sorry this in all in caps, typed this out when I got my first computer and didn't know it wasn't the way to go. These are a very good cookie and other than having to refrigerate overnight, are easy and quick to make. I usually make my dough in the evening and then finish the cookies in the morning. Use a good quality Raspberry Preserve, I use Dickinsons.*



*APRICOT RASPBERRY RUGELACH *





*3 CUPS FLOUR*

*1 PACKET (1/4 OZ.) DRY YEAST*

*1 CUP MARGARINE*

*3 EGG YOLKS*

*1 CUP SOUR CREAM*

*1 CUP CHOPPED NUTS*

*¾ CUP DRIED APRICOTS, CHOPPED*

*¼ CUP PACKED LIGHT BROWN SUGAR*

*1 ½ TEASPOONS GROUND CINNAMON*

*½ CUP SEEDLESS RASPBERRY PRESERVES*

*1 TABLESPOON MILK*

*CINNAMON-SUGAR*



*1. SPRINKLE YEAST ON FLOUR. CUT IN SOFTENED MARGARINE. STIR EGG YOLKS INTO SOUR CREAM AND ADD TO FLOUR MIXTURE, MAKING STIFF DOUGH. FORM INTO FOUR EQUAL BALLS AND WRAP IN PLASTIC WRAP. REFRIGERATE OVERNIGHT.*



*2. **PREPARE FILLING: IN MEDIUM BOWL, WITH SPOON, STIR WALNUTS, APRICOTS, BROWN SUGAR, ¼ CUP PLUS 2 TABLESPOONS SUGAR AND ½ TEASPOON CINNAMON UNTIL WELL MIXED. LINE 2 LARGE COOKIE SHEETS WITH FOIL; GREASE FOIL.*



*3. **ON LIGHTLY FLOURED SURFACE, WITH FLOURED ROLLING PIN. ROLL 1 PIECE OF CHILLED DOW INTO A 9-INCH ROUND, KEEPING REMAINING DOUGH REFRIGERATED. SPREAD DOUGH WITH 2 TABLESPOONS RASPBERRY PRESERVES. SPRINKLE WITH ABOUT ½ CUP APRICOT FILLING; GENTLY PRESS FILLING ONTO DOUGH. WITH PASTRY WHEEL OR SHARP KNIFE, CUT DOUGH INTO 12 EQUAL WEDGES. STARTING AT CURVED EDGE, ROLL UP EACH WEDGE, JELLYROLL FASHION. PLACE COOKIES ON FOIL-LINED COOKIE SHEET, POINT SIDE DOWN, ABOUT ½ INCH APART. REPEAT WITH REMAINING DOUGH, ONE-FOURTH AT A TIME.*



*4. **PREHEAT OVEN TO 325 DEGREES F. IN CUP, MIX REMAINING 2 TABLESPOONS SUGAR WITH 1-TEASPOON CINNAMON. WITH PASTRY BRUSH, BRUSH RUGELACH WITH MILK. SPRINKLE WITH CINNAMON-SUGAR.*



*5. **BAKE RUGELACH ON 2 OVEN RACKS ABOUT 30 TO 35 MINUTES UNTIL GOLDEN ROTATING COOKIE SHEETS BETWEEN UPPER AND LOWER RACKS HALFWAY THROUGH BAKING TIME. IMMEDIATELY REMOVE RUGELACH TO WIRE RACKS TO COOL. STORE IN TIGHTLY COVERED CONTAINER.*



*Variations of Rugelach Fillings: *
*Coconut Chocolate *
*1/3-cup apricot preserves *
*3/4 cup shredded sweetened coconut *
*1/2 cup slivered almonds toasted *
*1/2 cup semisweet chocolate mini chips *
*4 tablespoons granulated sugar *

*Melt preserves in a microwave or a small saucepan over low heat. Press through a fine strainer into a small bowl. Brush pastry with preserves (approximately 1/4 of preserves per pastry-it will barely cover the dough). Sprinkle with 3 tablespoons coconut, 2 tablespoons each almonds and chocolate chips and 1-tablespoon sugar. Gently press filling into dough. This is based on the pastry being divided into four portions. *

*Mincemeat Rugelach *
*1 1/2 cup prepared mincemeat *
*1 tablespoon brandy or orange juice *
*1 cup plus 2 tablespoons ground walnuts *
*1 large egg white. *

*In food processor, process mincemeat and brandy until blended. Transfer mixture to bowl; stir in 1 cup ground walnuts. Set aside. Based on dividing dough into four parts. Spread pastry to 1/4 inch of edge with heaping 1/3-cup mincemeat mixture. Proceed with cutting into wedges and roll up each wedge beginning at end on outside of pastry round. *

*Beat Egg white with 1 teaspoon water – in custard cup, combine remaining ground walnuts & sugar; brush each cookie with some of the egg white mixture and sprinkle with some of the walnut mixture. Bake as directed. *

**
*Each of the following fillings makes about 1/2 cup. *

*Apricot Coconut Mixture *
*In food processor or blender, process 3/4 cup dried apricots, 1 tablespoon freshly squeezed orange juice and 2 teaspoons grated orange peel until apricots are finely chopped and mixture is thoroughly blended. Stir in 1/4 cup flaked coconut. *

*Chocolate Peanut Butter: *
*In small bowl, stir 1/4 cup mini semisweet chocolate chips and 1/4 cup chunky peanut butter until thoroughly mixed. *

*Cranberry **Orange**: In small bowl, stir 1/4 cup orange marmalade, 1/4 cup chopped fresh or frozen cranberries and 1 tablespoon grated orange peel until thoroughly mixed. *

*Poppy Seed: *
*In food processor or blender, process 1/2 cup golden raisins, 1/4 cup poppy seeds, 1 tablespoon granulated sugar, 1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice and pinch of ground cinnamon until raisins are finely chopped and mixture is thoroughly blended. *

*Ricotta Raisin: *
*In small bowl, combine 1/2 cup very fresh ricotta cheese, 1/4 cup chopped golden raisins, 1 tablespoon granulated sugar, yolk of 1 large egg, 1 teaspoon grated lemon peel, 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract and ground cinnamon and freshly grated nutmeg to taste; stir until thoroughly blended. *


----------



## htc (Apr 20, 2005)

Spice, thanks for the recipe, it looks great! I've never made a cookie w/ yeast in it. Do you know what it does for the cookie? I've only seen the type of recipe that calls for the yeast in some sort of warm liquid.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

Make a rustic French type tart. Make a pie crust and shape rectangular and roll up sides. Soak the dried appricots in water or a mixture of water and juice or wine. Brush the pie shell with melted butter and arrange appricots, open side up, in the pie crust. Bake in 350 oven until crust is browned.  Melt your favorite preserves or jam in a saucepan and brush over top of apricots. This also can be done individually in muffin tins.  If the apricots are sour, sprinkle top with sugar before baking, I would use dark brown sugar, but any is okay.


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 22, 2005)

htc, I don't really know what it does but the cookie comes out light and tender.  Maybe some one else on the board could tell us.


----------

